# Topics > Pet tech > Robotic cat toilets >  ChouBox, automatic cat litter box, Wilmington, Delaware, USA

## Airicist2

choueer.com/products/choubox-the-ultimate-automatic-litter-box

youtube.com/channel/UCfIcD27vqUe71JuqkNf7GiA

facebook.com/choueerofficial

instagram.com/choueerofficial

"ChouBox: The Ultimate Automatic Litter Box" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist2

Choueer | ChouBox | The best automatic cat litter box in 2022

Mar 9, 2022




> The time has come for automatic litter boxes and the ChouBox is one of those products that will soon replace traditional litter boxes completely. The main factor that makes the ChouBox stand out above the competition is its ergonomic design.
> 
> In terms of comfort, Choueer's engineering team spent six months creating an entrance space that is 50% larger than the competition, which will suit cats of all sizes up to 22 lbs.
> 
> In terms of safety, the ChouBox installs several sensors, including an ozone generator, heat sensor, infrared sensor, weight sensor and anti-trap infrared sensor to achieve a truly comprehensive range of safety measures to protect cats.
> 
> In terms of construction, the ChouBox designs a vertical drop path to collect and store away cat's waste —nearly twice as fast as others. Meanwhile, the sealed collection box with a built-in ozone generator of ChouBox locks 100% odors and bacterial inside.
> 
> In terms of technology, the ChouBox app allows to track cat’s weight, times of use, duration of use, and litter capacity. Data is collected and displayed as a bar chart on the app, letting users know if the cat is in good health.

----------

